# Betta Log...!! :[



## Mewplant (Dec 8, 2014)

I had ordered this about two weeks ago:

http://www.amazon.com/Ornament-Aqua...UTF8&qid=1428021404&sr=8-3&keywords=betta+log

Just found out today that it is most probably the cause for making my fish so sick :[!! The water smells like straight paint and chemical stuff...I already cleaned the tank entirely before I put the log in and set it up, so I narrowed it down to that when my fish have slowly gotten really sick since then.

I took it out to see the bottom looks like the paint chipped off and some white stuff on it that i could scrape off with my nail...(anyone know what that might even be?).










I'm so mad at what it did to my poor fish, but the reviews seem fine for others so I'm not sure if this is just the log that I got but I wanted to post it up :[. Wondering if anyone else had issues or if it's just me, but regardless...thought I should warn :x.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

whenever you get new manufactured/store bought decor for your tanks, it is good to soak it in a bucket of conditioned water (i just use old tank water so I'm not wasting water conditioner) for at least 3-4 weeks, but over a month is better. Check it every few days to see if it smells like chemicals or paint. Also check to see if the paint is peeling, bubbling or chipping.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I have betta logs in both tanks and while I've had some paint peeling, I haven't noticed a smell or any negative effects on my fish.


----------



## Mewplant (Dec 8, 2014)

Is it the same log that you have or another kind? And thanks Vivian for the tip, I wish they would put that sort of instruction on all products, if it's mandatory I think it would be a necessary thing to inform the consumers :/

Anyways guess I'll try soaking it...or maybe just chuck it..


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

You know what? It's not the same log. I use the Zoo Med Floating Betta log. 
http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Floating-Betta-Log/dp/B0027ITKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1428031150&sr=8-1&keywords=floating+betta+log

To be honest with you anything that is painted is going to peel eventually, especially if your water is acidic. I use the Zoo Med log and have for over a year and haven't had any problem other than minor peeling.


----------



## Mewplant (Dec 8, 2014)

Ah, I was wondering between that one and the one I got, maybe I should try that one instead. And yes, but it's only been two weeks so at that rate, it would be naked in like not even half a year :[. Anyway guess maybe I'll try that log instead; did you soak yours for over a month as well? I want my fish to be happy!

thanks much


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

No, I didn't soak it. I just rinsed it off in hot water. The paint will peel on these things, it's inevitable but it's harmless. Whatever paint comes off will usually come off when you clean it with a paper towel. I've never had it flake off in the tank.

You can try sealing it with something like Krylon if you want, people have had luck with that.

Usually I wouldn't recommend using a decoration that has the paint peeling off, but my fish love these things such much they'd probably hate me if I took them out.

You can see where the paint peeled off in this photo circled in yellow. This particular log has been in the tank since July.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I use the Zoo Med logs and had the same experience as Mike.


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

Although non natural decor can look nice on the shelf in a store I often question is it safe for my tanks. In the past I have used plastic and fake wood and plants. I have always found that in time most all of these decorations have peeled or flaked off. I have learned to stay away from anything like this and put nothing but natural decor into any of my tanks. It takes awhile to find the right piece but when I do I know it will not hurt my fish. Natural wood needs to be soaked and boiled to get rid of any Tannin and harmful bacteria that might be in the wood. When you originally posted your problem and wondered if it could be snail eggs I didn't know this was not real wood. I'm sorry for telling you to reboil and soak the piece. If I would have known than it was a decoration that was plastic or painted I would have told you than to chuck it. It looks like where the white streaks are is some kind of resin that gives the log it's shape and where you see white is where the paint has pealed off. It is defiantly a bad product or at least bad quality. 
Petco offers Mopani wood. (Real wood from Africa it is a very hard wood, but it is real, and is a very nice addition to decor.) You would have to soak and boil this wood also but nothing will peal off of it.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

A natural alternative to floating logs: float a couple of bunches of Anubias. Provides shade, hides and a place to sleep near the surface.


----------



## Mewplant (Dec 8, 2014)

I had gotten them some anacharis and Java fern (not moss) from petco but the Java fern all basically turned brown (minus a few leaves that started growing babies on them) and died..same with the majority of anacharis minus a few I've kept in. I thought them rotting was just as harmful (from what I read somewhere)l so I haven't had the confidence to attempt the natural log as much as I want everything natural in the tank. That's why I went with this artificial log but alas...since then, I've cleaned out everything and they seem to be gaining back color and such but I'll have to keep an eye on them and the tank.

I hope to get more anacharis as it seemed to do better in my tank and they seem to love resting on them but if I can find Anubis I will try for that as well; currently the leaf hammock seems to do the trick (had to remove one bc one had metal inside it, the other did not). I referred to this for plants that may be suitable for my fish:

Top 5 Live Plants for a Betta Fish Tank - Betta Fish Care

Thanks for all the wonderful advice, it is welcome and I am grateful.


----------



## ZeroChan (Feb 1, 2015)

I started off with a planted tank as a new betta owner. After going through the planted tank section of this forum and receiving some advice, I think the key to keeping plants alive - even the 'easy' plants - is to get a light for them. I went with a small LED aquarium light cause it was cheap and saves power. Some plants need fertilisers and CO2 to thrive.


----------

